# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  کار با پی دی اف PDF

## _elhfarzan

چندی پیش یه برنامه بهم خورد در مورد وروود تصویر به پی دی اف 
هرچی گشتم تو کلاسیک کد بدرد بخوری نیافتم
رفتم سمت جاوا اسکریپت
دو تا متد هستش یکی pdf.js  ,دیگر jspdf.js
متدی که در ادامه ارسال میکنم متد ثبت 6 تصویر به همراه متن و ساخت یک فایل پی دی اف از انها است

```
<html><head>
<script type="text/javascript" src="jspdf.js" ></script><script type="text/javascript" src="dist/jspdf.debug.js" ></script><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="fa">
</head><body>Hi <br />Insert 6 Pic in Pdf - create Pdf And insert 6 pic<script type="text/javascript">    //var imgData1 = "", imgData2 = "", imgData3 = "", imgData4 = "", imgData5 = "", imgData6 = "";    //تابع تبدیل عکس به بیس64 Base64    function getDataUri(url) {        var img = new Image(); var dataURL;        img.onload = function() {            var canvas = document.createElement('CANVAS');            var ctx = canvas.getContext('2d');            canvas.height = this.height;            canvas.width = this.width;            ctx.drawImage(this, 0, 0);            dataURL = canvas.toDataURL("image/jpeg");            //document.getElementById("st").src = dataURL;            // callback(dataURL);            canvas = null;        };        img.src = url;        alert('Insert Pic '+url);        return dataURL;    }
  
    // تابع ساخت پی دی اف    function Export() {        var x1 = document.getElementById("Ch1").checked;        var x2 = document.getElementById("Ch2").checked;        var x3 = document.getElementById("Ch3").checked;        var x4 = document.getElementById("Ch4").checked;        var x5 = document.getElementById("Ch5").checked;        var x6 = document.getElementById("Ch6").checked;        var AdresPic="";        var doc = new jsPDF('p', 'pt', 'a4', false);        doc.setFontSize(16);        doc.setDrawColor(0);        doc.setFillColor(238, 238, 238);        doc.rect(0, 0, 595.28, 841.89, 'F');        doc.text(35, 100, "Test Insert Pic To Pdf : Rasht 1396/06/01");        if(x1===true){	       AdresPic= document.getElementById("Image1").value;	       var imgData= getDataUri(AdresPic); // شروع کار و ارسال ادرس عکس به تابع تبدیل عکس به بیس64  	       //alert(imgData);	       doc.addImage(imgData , 'JPEG', 50, 150, 90, 90); //doc.addImage(tobase64 تصویر با فرمت,width,height,size w,size h)        }        if(x2===true){	        AdresPic= document.getElementById("Image2").value;	        var imgData= getDataUri(AdresPic);// شروع کار و ارسال ادرس عکس به تابع تبدیل عکس به بیس64  	        doc.addImage(imgData , 'JPEG', 50, 250, 90, 90); //doc.addImage(tobase64 تصویر با فرمت,width,height,size w,size h)        }        if(x3===true){        	AdresPic= document.getElementById("Image3").value;	        var imgData= getDataUri(AdresPic);// شروع کار و ارسال ادرس عکس به تابع تبدیل عکس به بیس64  	        doc.addImage(imgData , 'JPEG', 50, 350, 90, 90); //doc.addImage(tobase64 تصویر با فرمت,width,height,size w,size h)        }        if(x4===true){	        AdresPic= document.getElementById("Image4").value;	        var imgData= getDataUri(AdresPic);// شروع کار و ارسال ادرس عکس به تابع تبدیل عکس به بیس64  	        doc.addImage(imgData , 'JPEG', 50, 450, 90, 90); //doc.addImage(tobase64 تصویر با فرمت,width,height,size w,size h)        }        if(x5===true){	        AdresPic= document.getElementById("Image5").value;	        var imgData= getDataUri(AdresPic);// شروع کار و ارسال ادرس عکس به تابع تبدیل عکس به بیس64  	        doc.addImage(imgData , 'JPEG', 50, 550, 90, 90); //doc.addImage(tobase64 تصویر با فرمت,width,height,size w,size h)        }        if(x6===true){	        AdresPic= document.getElementById("Image6").value;	        var imgData= getDataUri(AdresPic);// شروع کار و ارسال ادرس عکس به تابع تبدیل عکس به بیس64  	        doc.addImage(imgData , 'JPEG', 50, 650, 90, 90); //doc.addImage(tobase64 تصویر با فرمت,width,height,size w,size h)        }        doc.save('Test.pdf');    }         </script><br /><input type="checkbox" id="Ch1" value="تصویر شماره یک" /><input type="text" value="sign/16_1.jpg" id="Image1" /><br /><input type="checkbox" id="Ch2" value="تصویر شماره دو" /><input type="text" value="sign/41_1.jpg" id="Image2" /><br /><input type="checkbox" id="Ch3" value="تصویر شماره سه" /><input type="text" value="sign/43_1.jpg" id="Image3" /><br /><input type="checkbox" id="Ch4" value="تصویر شماره چهار" /><input type="text" value="sign/44_1.jpg" id="Image4" /><br /><input type="checkbox" id="Ch5" value="تصویر شماره پنج" /><input type="text" value="sign/45_1.jpg" id="Image5" /><br /><input type="checkbox" id="Ch6" value="تصویر شماره شش" /><input type="text" value="sign/46_1.jpg" id="Image6" /><br />
<input type="button"   value="ایجاد فایل PDF" onclick="Export();" /></body>

</html>
```

همین کد فسقلی 7 روز تمام وقتمو گرفت

----------


## _elhfarzan

ی سری امکانات دیگه تو اینها هستش با عنوان ساخت فرم اچ تی ام ال به صورت خروجی پی دی اف 
ساخت فایل پی د اف با متن و تصاویر و شکل های گرافیکی دلخواه

----------

